

Scientists Clone Oldest Living Organism - dimas
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/09/07/2679005.htm

======
asdlfj2sd33
_Botanist Natalie Tapson says the plant is a genetic freak that can only
reproduce by cloning itself._

 _She says it's under threat from the introduced phytophera fungus..._

Sexual reproduction is a big sacrifice, instead of passing on 100% of genes,
you only pass on 50% at a time. But on the upside, your offspring is more
likely to survive new diseases.

~~~
gila
heterogamy: best of both worlds?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterogamy>

------
NathanKP
I wonder why they had to clone it in the first place. Most plants can be
"reproduced" by taking a cutting and dipping the end in rooting compound.
Perhaps this "oldest living organism" isn't that sophisticated though.

Still, a cloned plant doesn't seem like much of an achievement compared with a
cloned animal.

However, that said, if this plant has really survived for 43000 years then
that is pretty impressive. It must have been doing an awfully fine job on its
own. That makes human efforts seem a little puny in comparison.

~~~
yannis
The actual plant lives approximately 300 years, however all copies are
identical hence all the wild plants stemming from this parent are considered
as one living organism.

Another interesting plant is Welwitschia that can be found in Namimbia and
Angola. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welwitschia>).

Although under threat of extinction the plants living in Angola are better
protected than the plants in Namibia, owing to the relatively high
concentration of landmines in Angola, which keep collectors away!

------
z8000
You had me at "Tasmanian scientists"

